# lathe mounted saw



## 3285jeff (Sep 12, 2013)

I was looking in the penn state catalog and I ran across a new item they have,,its called a lathe mounted saw and I was wandering if anyone had any experience with this saw,,its a new item and sold out but no reviews,,actually by looking at it it really seems like you could make your own using a hacksaw,,,any comments would help,,thank you


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I've used a saw on my lathe, surprisingly it doesn't work anywhere near as well as you'd think. With the lathe running the teeth clog. The saw actually cuts faster using it with the lathe off. Maybe they solved that problem with larger teeth or more aggressive set.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Looks like a solution in search of a problem.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Looks like a parting tool you use from the top to me.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

I tried using a handsaw to cut something while the lathe was turning …. ONCE !

Liked to dang near jerk my arm off !


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

You have to brace it against something. I used a saw I could brace against the tool rest. The goal being an extremely thin parting tool but the tiny teeth on thin blades clog up too quickly if the blade is spinning; or at least they did on mine.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

I've used a saw a few times as well.. but they get pretty hot fairly quickly. And I've found that hacksaws seem to work a little bit better with less grab. Usually I just use them as Rick mentions, for a really thin parting… and I don't go all the way through. Just close enough, then I cut it the rest of the way on the band saw.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> I tried using a handsaw to cut something while the lathe was turning …. ONCE !
> 
> Liked to dang near jerk my arm off !
> 
> - JoeinGa


Tried that as well, = not a good idea. Note to self: next time call a friend. ROFLMAO


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

I take standard cork grips for a fishing rod and *carefully* cut them with a hacksaw blade while on a mandrel on the lathe. I measure what I cut out and replace it with something fancy.
Never tried wood- have a bandsaw and a TS for that.


----------

